# Anybody in middle TN want to shoot Sat AM?



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> I have a couple or three hours Sat AM to shoot at Broken Arrow. Anybody want to shoot a hunter and animal half? We have the hunter faces up on 1-14 and animals on 15-28.
> 
> If I had the full day I would head up to Shepherdsville, KY to shoot their monthly shoot. I really like their range and facility :thumbs_up
> 
> ...


:nono:

Anybody that's anybody is gonna be on the Hill this weekend.:nod:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> :nono:
> 
> Anybody that's anybody is gonna be on the Hill this weekend.:nod:


I meant everybody around here 

Wish I was going to the Hill


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Jay why aren't you going to Metro?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> I meant everybody around here
> 
> Wish I was going to the Hill


Just bustin stones. Wish you could make it as well. Next year right??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> Jay why aren't you going to Metro?


I've pretty much dropped off the 3D map. I shot K45 for fun Sunday at Old Hickory and shot a great score so maybe I should go 

I've traveled more this year for spot tournaments so I've skipped the ASAs. We've got a bunch of stuff planned for the weekend so I really can't get away.

This will be my last field shooting until after fita nationals in late July. Then I'll jump back into it :thumbs_up


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Just bustin stones. Wish you could make it as well. Next year right??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm calling it right now.....I'm dragging TN Archer and Outback Jack to the DCWC Extravaganza and the Hillbilly. Book it.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

:mg: You are?


----------

